# Looking for a small one or two watch travel case



## matlt (Oct 30, 2007)

One of them will be for my omega speedmaster, but all I care about is that it protects the watch. All I can find are fancy rare leather expensive ones. I just want the most basic case out there so I can put it in a bag if I have to.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Here ya go - from Panatime, $40:



















Wanna go bigger? Check out these:

http://customcasedesigns.com/index....Path=4&zenid=cd9619f79ceb9751918de12a31c5875a

These are my picks for best values when comparing quality first against price.


----------



## DoctorC (Jan 28, 2009)

Check out the Nixon watch travel case / roll for $20.

Forumer GGD posted a review of these up a while back and it seems like a good deal for a simple case. Room for three watches or watches plus spare straps.
Since the Nixon site doesn't show what they look like inside, Here are a few pics from GGD :-!


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

DoctorC said:


> Check out the Nixon watch travel case / roll for $20.
> 
> Forumer GGD posted a review of these up a while back and it seems like a good deal for a simple case. Room for three watches or watches plus spare straps.
> Since the Nixon site doesn't show what they look like inside, Here are a few pics from GGD :-!


thats pretty cool, I may have to pick one of those up.

It would work great for watched with bracelets instead of a leather/rubber band.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.oakley.com/pd/1332

Protects well without a lot of fuss if you want a nylon case that holds a single watch. Packs small and can be thrown into the bottom of a backpack without worry.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

johnchoe said:


> http://www.oakley.com/pd/1332
> 
> Protects well without a lot of fuss if you want a nylon case that holds a single watch. Packs small and can be thrown into the bottom of a backpack without worry.


I have this exact one and can fully vouch for its toughness and construction. It's my watches best friend when I travel.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

DoctorC said:


> Check out the Nixon watch travel case / roll for $20.
> 
> Forumer GGD posted a review of these up a while back and it seems like a good deal for a simple case. Room for three watches or watches plus spare straps.
> Since the Nixon site doesn't show what they look like inside, Here are a few pics from GGD :-!


Hmmm... I can't seem to find this review when I search. Was this a recent review?


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I just wondered about the same thing. But before I tell you what I came up with, let me tell you a story.

I was flying from Hamburg to the south of Germany via Frankfurt. Had a Breitling and a Cartier wrapped up in a bonnet in my suitcase. When I came home the Breitling was missing. They left the Cartier.

Ever since when I want to take two nice watches with me, I put one on each arm. It's the safest way to travel with two watches. Theoretically you could strap two watches to each arm even. Just make sure nobody sees it. Meaning you have them in your briefcase or backpack for TSA, then you strap them on in a bathroom stall.

My case solution is very simple. Buy a nice jeweler's cloth, the kind they use to clean fingerprints off watches. Then use a hardcase for sunglasses. These things are big enough for two to three big watches that you wrap in the cloth. Cheap, practical, multi-use and inconspicuous as well as durable.

Till


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

That panatime one looks like a great suggestion. When I travel, watch stays on the holder, and then just slip it in the double sock. And in the bag it goes! A couple months ago I made the mistake of wearing a watch through security. Was fumbling around to get the watch off my wrist, and into the container. And the people in the line were bumping into me. Of course it slipped of my wrist and fell a few inches onto the table. I was like F! Never again


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Just be glad it didn't drop from wrist level to the stone floor! I like the double sock idea, too!

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Just be glad it didn't drop from wrist level to the stone floor! I like the double sock idea, too!

Till


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

johnchoe said:


> http://www.oakley.com/pd/1332
> 
> Protects well without a lot of fuss if you want a nylon case that holds a single watch. Packs small and can be thrown into the bottom of a backpack without worry.


looks nice, but unfortunately out of stock.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

brrrdn said:


> looks nice, but unfortunately out of stock.


If you live near a mall, check to see if they have an Oakley store. I picked up two from a local store.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

johnchoe said:


> http://www.oakley.com/pd/1332


That's cool looking. And you can also save doughnuts and bagels from being damaged too.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

ulackfocus said:


> That's cool looking. And you can also save doughnuts and bagels from being damaged too.


Well, it would depend on the brand. Store-bought Lender's bagels-- yes. Authentic, ginormous NYC Ess-a-Bagels-- no.

:-d


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been looking for a soft, safe place to put my watches while I switch over to a Casio at the gym. The Oakley 07-233 "Small Soft Watch Vault" is back in stock at Oakley.com for $20(!) so I snagged one...the "chicks' model." Whatever, I just want it to fit. Amazon reviews confirm that it's OK for up to a 44mm watch case, so my 42mm Laco and 41mm SMP should be no problemo:









The "Large" 07-234 is also back in stock, which may be a good choice for 43mm and up?


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I've got two of the "small" Oakley cases. While they are good quality and do the job, they are actually too large for most of my watches. I guess people with a collection of watches under 40mm don't travel?


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

lol, wow. I was thinking about this thread this past week while I was on a cruise. I took two watches. one was just wrapped up inside 2 socks. primitive, but effective.


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship (Jan 4, 2009)

Check out CountyComm's watch "taco". Excellent and inexpensive. If you buy a watch from them, that's what they ship it to in also.


----------



## hugcruise (Nov 18, 2014)

ok..


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

funny this got bumped.....

On my last trip to Orlando I picked up a 2 watch travel case at the Tourneau Outlet there for like $20.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Wolf has discounted their travel kit which is really top notch quality 2 Piece Watch Box | 99504 | WOLF

It's just a bit bulky but very protective of my watches. Just hard to fit some of the larger 48+ mm cases, but anything else smaller (which 90% of mine are) fit perfectly fine.

Great price at $28 imho. I got it for $14 off the 'Bay.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Here's a pic:


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

DonQuixote said:


> Here's a pic:


That one looks just like the one I bought from Tourneau that I mentioned in the post above. Very well could be the same one, I don't remember if it was a Wolf or not, but I think it is. I gotta check later.


----------

